
The Gaslighting of Parasite - atlasunshrugged
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2020/06/the-gaslighting-of-parasite.html
======
hindsightbias
I think even the author misses it to some extent.

IMO, this movie was made specifically to appeal to awards from the Cannes and
Hollywood intelligencia who see themselves as self-made and surrounded by
parasites (even their own family). Literally worshipped by the original staff
while admired but exploited by their envious grifter replacements.

